# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  a jane helmeta ilire

## P.Q

jane gjetur ne nje varreze ne archontiko pella  grei http://ilfattostorico.com/2009/09/18...di-archontiko/  i kam derguar mesazh archreologut italian qe ato helmeta jane illyre  por ai insiston qe jane maqedone   i kam derguar nje foto murales qe ndodhet ne nje muze shqiptar qe tregon luften ilyre contro roma   foto nuk arrij ta ngarkoj  neqofte se ndonje person din me shume  mund ti postoj ndonje  fakt ketij arkeologou italin
o scritto che gli elmi erano macedoni perchè le tombe dei guerrieri si trovano ad Archontiko (vicino a Pella) e sono datate dal 580 al 460 a.C. circa. Dunque, durante e nel Regno di Macedonia.
Nell'articolo ho linkato diversi articoli (Daily Mail, National Geographic, Kathimerini, ...) e tutti parlano di macedoni.

Come lei sa il dibattito sull'origine etnica dei macedoni è ancora aperto: c'erano influenze della cultura greca, di quella tracia e di quella illirica. È perciò plausibile che avessero gli stessi elmi.

Però stiamo parlando di influenze. Se secondo lei quegli elmi erano usati solo dagli illiri, può spiegarmi perchè cosa ci facessero ci facessero nelle tombe di 20 ricchi guerrieri nel periodo e nel territorio del Regno di Macedonia? Nel caso, mi faccia sapere e aggiornerò volentieri la pagina.

La ringrazio per i suoi contributi,
Marco
ilfattostorico.com

ps. Mi può dare i riferimenti del quadro che mi ha inviato (autore, museo..)? Grazie.

----------


## Dito

ku bazohesh qe thua Ilire, faktoje, argumentoje dicka te tille qe te jesh bindes.

----------


## P.Q

a e vizitove http://ilfattostorico.com/2009/09/18...di-archontiko/

----------


## Anesti_55

> jane gjetur ne nje varreze ne archontiko pella  grei http://ilfattostorico.com/2009/09/18...di-archontiko/  i kam derguar mesazh archreologut italian qe ato helmeta jane illyre  por ai insiston qe jane maqedone   i kam derguar nje foto murales qe ndodhet ne nje muze shqiptar qe tregon luften ilyre contro roma   foto nuk arrij ta ngarkoj  neqofte se ndonje person din me shume  mund ti postoj ndonje  fakt ketij arkeologou italin
> o scritto che gli elmi erano macedoni perchè le tombe dei guerrieri si trovano ad Archontiko (vicino a Pella) e sono datate dal 580 al 460 a.C. circa. Dunque, durante e nel Regno di Macedonia.
> Nell'articolo ho linkato diversi articoli (Daily Mail, National Geographic, Kathimerini, ...) e tutti parlano di macedoni.
> 
> Come lei sa il dibattito sull'origine etnica dei macedoni è ancora aperto: c'erano influenze della cultura greca, di quella tracia e di quella illirica. È perciò plausibile che avessero gli stessi elmi.
> 
> Però stiamo parlando di influenze. Se secondo lei quegli elmi erano usati solo dagli illiri, può spiegarmi perchè cosa ci facessero ci facessero nelle tombe di 20 ricchi guerrieri nel periodo e nel territorio del Regno di Macedonia? Nel caso, mi faccia sapere e aggiornerò volentieri la pagina.
> 
> La ringrazio per i suoi contributi,
> ...


Natyrisht qe iliret jane 1300 vjet PK,dhe ato shtriheshin nga deti adriatik ne lumin Danub  dhe graqine e veriperendimore,por dhe maqednasit jane aty qe nga shekulli i VI PK. Vendodhja eshte dhe vendlindja e Aleksandrit Pella


Location of Pella qe ben pjese ne Maqedonin greko lindore.Koha ne te cilen behet fjale perkon me perandorin Justinai I dhe ky ishte me prejardhje ilire.kjo nuk do te thote se dhe luftetaret te ishin ilire.

Justinian I (483-565), called The Great, Byzantine emperor (527-65), who extended Byzantine rule in the West, beautified Constantinople (present-day İstanbul), and completed the codification of Roman law. His full name was Flavius Petrus Sabgatius Justinianus.The nephew of Emperor Justin I, Justinian was born in Illyria and educated in Constantinople (now İstanbul, Turkey). In 518 he became the administrator for Justin, who named Justinian as his successor. He married Theodora, a former actress, in 523. On the death of his uncle in 527, Justinian was elected emperor.

----------


## mallakastrioti

ka disa ndryshime helmeta iliro-maqedonse me keto te tjerat qe quhen tamam maqedonse...

----------


## mallakastrioti

> ka disa ndryshime helmeta iliro-maqedonse me keto te tjerat qe quhen tamam maqedonse...


e para eshte maqedonse kurse te dytat iliro-maqedonse

----------


## mallakastrioti

> e para eshte maqedonse kurse te dytat iliro-maqedonse


keto jane iliro-maqedonse....dhe me duken te ngjashme me ate te linkut

----------


## Baptist

> e para eshte maqedonse kurse te dytat iliro-maqedonse






E para eshte Tebane beotike, e dyta eshte Frigjiane tipike, e treta eshte teper e vjeter - mund te jte relikt nga Lufta e Trojes

----------


## Baptist

Dardane

Dardane


e panjohur/ fenikase nga periudha e luftes se trojes[?]

----------


## javan

http://www.mlahanas.de/Greeks/war/Helmets.html

greke, boshnjake  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strider

Hellenica un cazzo...qartesisht Ilire jane ato helmeta.se mos vetem helmetat duan te bejne te tyret kta plehrat e greqise.


i gjithe ky sajt eshte i mbushur me genjeshtra te trasha fare.


www.hellenica.de


ps.e di qe e ke me ironi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## javan

Nuk eshte aq e thjeshte. Ka vite qe studimet e Anthony M. Snodgrass "Professor 
(Emeritus) of Classical Archaeology" ne Universitetin e Kembrixhit merren si baze per percaktimin e helmetave. Ne vecanti nje keto botime: “Perzmorja dhe Armet e Grekeve te Hershem” dhe  “Armet dhe Parzmorja e Grekeve” thote shprehimisht qe Iliret e kane huajtuar helmeten per te cilen po diskutohet nga Greket. E me qe Greket pretendojne sot se Maqedonia lashte eshte greke, del pa vertetim se kujt do te duhej t’u perkasin keto helmeta “greke”.

Ja cfare thote midis te tjerash, profesori ne fjale per helmeten Dardane e cila do duhej te kishte puplajen aty ku shihen dy te ngritura paralele:

“Nje forme tjeter e siperfaqesisht e ngjashme me “izoluesin” eshte e ashtuquajtura helmete Ilire, ne fakt nje tip puro Grek qe shekuj me vone gjeti rrugen per ne Iliri dhe tokat e tjera barbare.”


PS. Iliria dhe Dardania jane te dyja qytete te ndertuara nga Dardanet.

Shembull:

http://www.hixenbaugh.net/gallery/de...m?itemnum=3201

----------


## strider

Kam lexuar librin e tij "Archaic Greece"...."Profesori" :perqeshje:  pervec spekullimeve te shumta,nuk ka te qarte ne radhe te pare termin "Grek" dhe "Helen",ne cfar shekulli dalin,kush i permend etj etj.
Profesori harron qe kur datohen helmetat ilire,nuk egzistonte as termi "helen",per kte tjetrin as qe behet fjale fare...."Grek"nje term perbuzes qe e perdoren romaket ne shekullin e pare para krishtit.,le te debatoje kush te doje  ne kte pike,sjell referenca te sakta fare.


Problemi eshte se Profesori ka famen...gjerat i fshihen publikut te gjere,edhe studenteve....Greqia arkaike/antike eshte thjesht nje spekullim historianesh....historia reale,gadishulli Pellasgo/Ilirik.


Ps.Greket i permend Aristoteli si  nje fis i vogel fare, disa mijra vete,ne veri te atikes,te gjithe analfabete.

----------


## javan

Ai ka titujt.

Prandaj, i duhet meshuar emertimit me te sakte te pavarur nga greket - "Helmete Dardane". Iliria eshte term shume i kaleruar, e prodhim romak.

----------


## strider

> Ai ka titujt.
> 
> Prandaj, i duhet meshuar emertimit me te sakte te pavarur nga greket - "Helmete Dardane". Iliria eshte term shume i kaleruar, e prodhim romak.


Ateher duhet pare tek datimi i helmetave.

helmetat qe jane ketu  http://ilfattostorico.com/2009/09/18...di-archontiko/

i takojne shekullit te V para krishtit,ne kte kohe edhe tribu te tjera Ilire kishin te njejten tip helmete.


me interes te madh do te jene helmetat e gjendura ne trojet tona qe datojne para shekullit te VII B.C

----------


## javan

> Ateher duhet pare tek datimi i helmetave.
> 
> helmetat qe jane ketu  http://ilfattostorico.com/2009/09/18...di-archontiko/
> 
> i takojne shekullit te V para krishtit,ne kte kohe edhe tribu te tjera Ilire kishin te njejten tip helmete.
> 
> 
> me interes te madh do te jene helmetat e gjendura ne trojet tona qe datojne para shekullit te VII B.C


Cdo gje qe gjendet ne trojet tona nuk lejohet te datoje para shek IV pes. Kjo eshte data e paractuar per ne e teknologjise se karbonit.

----------


## strider

> Cdo gje qe gjendet ne trojet tona nuk lejohet te datoje para shek IV pes. Kjo eshte data e paractuar per ne e teknologjise se karbonit.


 tan ceka and co i di kto gjera :perqeshje:

----------


## strider

> Cdo gje qe gjendet ne trojet tona nuk lejohet te datoje para shek IV pes. Kjo eshte data e paractuar per ne e teknologjise se karbonit.


Po te citoj dhe njehere sepse eshte e nevojshme...le te mos lejohet te datohen para shekullit IV B.C,nje gje eshte e qarte,helmetat jane prej bronxi,dhe jane zhvilluar para shekullit te VIB.C.....nje gje di me siguri,kemi helmeta bronxi Ilire te gjetura ne Budva ne malin e zi.


*Illyrian helmet had developed, before 600 BC It was a type of bronze helmet which in its later styles covered the entire head and neck, and was open faced in all of its varieties. The helmet was named as an "Illyrian" type due to a large number of early finds coming from Illyria.*

----------


## javan

> Po te citoj dhe njehere sepse eshte e nevojshme...le te mos lejohet te datohen para shekullit IV B.C,nje gje eshte e qarte,helmetat jane prej bronxi,dhe jane zhvilluar para shekullit te VIB.C.....nje gje di me siguri,kemi helmeta bronxi Ilire te gjetura ne Budva ne malin e zi.
> 
> 
> *Illyrian helmet had developed, before 600 BC It was a type of bronze helmet which in its later styles covered the entire head and neck, and was open faced in all of its varieties. The helmet was named as an "Illyrian" type due to a large number of early finds coming from Illyria.*


200 vjet gabim jane standard deviation.

----------


## BARAT

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R1W417Y0

Ketu mund te merret pjesa e librit te Hasan Cekes per perkrenaren Ilire. Eshte postuar dhe me pare ne nje teme tjeter "Perkrenarja ilire".

----------

